# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Du lịch Sen Rừng cùng bạn cảm nhận truyền thuyết Vịnh Hạ Long

## pideanh

*Vịnh Hạ Long* có từ xa xưa  do những kiến tạo địa chất. Tuy nhiên trong tâm thức của người Việt từ  thời tiền sử với trí tưởng tượng dân gian và ý niệm về *cội nguồn con Rồng cháu Tiên*,  vào thời kỳ nọ khi đât nước có giặc ngoại xâm, một con rồng đã bay theo  dọc sông, xuôi về phía biển và hạ cánh xuống ở cùng ven biển Đông Bắc  làm thành bức tường thành chắn bước tiến của thủy quân giặc. Nơi Rồng  đáp xuống che chở cho đất nước được gọi là Hạ Long. 



Cách đây hơn 5 thế kỷ, Nguyễn Trãi đi ngang qua khu vực này và lần đầu tiên ca ngợi vịnh Hạ Long là kỳ quan, khi viết trong bài "*Lộ nhập Vân Đồn*"
Lộ nhập Vân Đồn san phục san
Thiên khôi địa khiết phó kỳ quan
(Đường tới Vân Đồn lắm núi sao!
Kỳ quan đất dựng giữa trời cao)

            Ngay từ xa xưa, ông cha ta đã ca ngợi Vịnh Hạ Long là "Kỳ quan đá giữa trời cao".  Chẳng thế mà di tích danh thắng cấp quốc gia này đã hai lần được UNESCO  công nhận là "Di sản thiên nhiên thế giới", là một trong 29 vịnh biển  đẹp nhất thế giới và mới đây nhất, Vịnh Hạ Long vui mừng được bình chọn  là một trong bảy kỳ quan thiên nhiên mới của thế giới.



     Địa hình Hạ Long là đảo, núi xen kẽ giữa  các trũng biển, là vùng đất mặn có sú vẹt mọc và những đảo đá vôi vách  đứng tạo nên những vẻ đẹp tương phản, kết hợp hài hòa, sinh động các yếu  tố: đá, nước và bầu trời.
         Các đảo trên *vịnh Hạ Long* có  những hình thù riêng, không giống bất kỳ hòn đảo nào ven biển Việt Nam  và không đảo nào giống đảo nào. Có chỗ đảo quần tụ lại nhìn xa ngỡ chồng  chất lên nhau, nhưng cũng có chỗ đảo đứng dọc ngang xen kẽ nhau, tạo  thành tuyến chạy dài hàng chục kilômét như một bức tường thành. Đó là  một thế giới sinh linh ẩn hiện trong những hình hài bằng đá đã được  huyền thoại hóa. Đảo thì giống khuôn mặt ai đó đang hướng về đất liền (*hòn Đầu Người*); đảo thì giống như một con rồng đang bay lượn trên mặt nước (*hòn Rồng*); đảo thì lại giống như một ông lão đang ngồi câu cá (*hòn Lã Vọng)*; phía xa là hai cánh buồm nâu đang rẽ sóng nước ra khơi (*hòn Cánh Buồm*); đảo lại lúp xúp như mâm xôi cúng (*hòn Mâm Xôi*);  rồi hai con gà đang âu yếm vờn nhau trên sóng nước (hòn Trống Mái);  đứng giữa biển nước bao la một lư hương khổng lồ như một vật cúng tế  trời đất (*hòn Lư Hương*); đảo khác tựa như nhà sư đứng giữa mặt Vịnh bao la chắp tay niệm Phật (*hòn Ông Sư*); đảo lại có hình tròn cao khoảng 40m trông như chiếc đũa phơi mình trước thiên nhiên (*hòn Đũa*), mà nhìn từ hướng khác lại giống như vị quan triều đình áo xanh, mũ cánh chuồn, nên dân chài còn gọi là hòn Ông v.v
Không chỉ những biến đổi của những đảo đá màu xanh đen trên mặt nước  biếc vùng Vịnh hấp dẫn du khách, trên những chiếc thuyền dơi màu nâu đỏ  xuất phát từ bến tàu Hạ Long bắt đầu hành trình ngoạn cảnh, những khám  phá lại tiếp tục khi du khách lên đảo, thăm thú _những hang động ẩn chứa nhiều chứng tích lịch sử._



*Bước chân đến Hạ Long bạn sẽ được cảm nhận:*
Một cảm giác thanh bình nơi miền biển trên những chiếc du thuyền.
Được hít thở bầu không khí trong lành, thoáng mát.
Những bữa ăn hải sản đậm đà chất Hạ Long.
Chiêm ngưỡng những núi đã trập trùng, kỳ ảo giữa biển khơi.
Những hang động, khi bạn bước vào, chỉ có một cảm nhận duy nhất: "*Sửng Sốt*"

 

Sống giữa cuộc sống bận rộn mưu sinh thường nhật, bạn luôn mong muốn  được nghỉ ngơi, tận hưởng những cảm giác đó ?! Hãy đến với chúng tôi, Du lịch Sen Rừng - chúng tôi sẽ mang đến cho bạn những chuyến du lịch Vịnh Hạ Long thật sự đáng nhớ. Bạn đi và bạn sẽ muốn quay lại, thật nhiều, thật nhiều lần hơn nữa.
Thậm chí, nếu bạn chỉ có thể dành thời gian được 2 ngày nghỉ cuối tuần, mà muốn thoát ra khỏi thành phố ngột ngạt. Du lịch Sen Rừng cũng mang đến cho bạn sư lựa chọn tour du lịch Hạ Long 3 ngày 2 đêm. Trước khi bước vào một ngày làm việc mới, bạn đã được trải qua một *kỳ nghỉ hết sức thoải mái*.
Còn nếu bạn *băn khoăn về chi phí*? Với phương châm "*Ngân sách ít, giá trị nhiều*" - *Sen Rừng* chúng tôi mang đến cho bạn tour Hạ Long với *chất lượng dịch vụ hoàn hảo* và đáng hài lòng nhất.    
 Vậy bạn còn chờ gì nữa nhỉ? Nhấc máy máy điện thoại lên và gọi cho chúng tôi.
DU LỊCH SEN RỪNG
Dịch vụ hàng đầu - Chất lượng hoàn hảo
CÔNG TY TNHH Thương Mại - Dịch Vụ Du Lịch Ngọc Anh 
Head office1 : Số 9A Lương Ngọc Quyến, Quận Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội
Head office2 : Số 3 Hàng Buồm,Hoàn Kiếm , Hà Nội
Tel: (04) 85820331 / Fax : (04) 85820332
Hotline: 09 8587 3537 
Email:info@dulichsenrung.com
Web :www.dulichsenrung.com

----------


## pideanh

*Vịnh Hạ Long* có từ xa xưa do những kiến  tạo địa chất. Tuy nhiên trong tâm thức của người Việt từ thời tiền sử  với trí tưởng tượng dân gian và ý niệm về *cội nguồn con Rồng cháu Tiên*

----------


## pideanh

Đông  Bắc  làm thành bức tường thành chắn bước tiến của thủy quân giặc. Nơi  Rồng  đáp xuống che chở cho đất nước được gọi là Hạ Long.

----------


## pideanh

Chẳng thế mà di tích danh thắng cấp quốc gia này đã hai lần được UNESCO  công nhận là "Di sản thiên nhiên thế giới", là một trong 29 vịnh biển  đẹp nhất thế giới và mới đây nhất

----------


## pideanh

Nơi  Rồng  đáp xuống che chở cho đất nước được gọi là Hạ Long.

----------


## pideanh

Ngay từ xa xưa, ông cha ta đã ca ngợi Vịnh Hạ Long là "Kỳ quan đá giữa trời cao".  Chẳng thế mà di tích danh thắng cấp quốc gia này đã hai lần được UNESCO  công nhận là "Di sản thiên nhiên thế giới", là một trong 29 vịnh biển  đẹp nhất thế giới và mới đây nhất, Vịnh Hạ Long vui mừng được bình chọn  là một trong bảy kỳ quan thiên nhiên mới của thế giới.

----------


## pideanh

Vịnh Hạ Long vui mừng được  bình chọn  là một trong bảy kỳ quan thiên nhiên mới của thế giới.

----------


## pideanh

Cách đây hơn 5 thế kỷ, Nguyễn Trãi đi ngang qua khu vực này và lần đầu tiên ca ngợi vịnh Hạ Long là kỳ quan, khi viết trong bài "*Lộ nhập Vân Đồn*"
Lộ nhập Vân Đồn san phục san
Thiên khôi địa khiết phó kỳ quan
(Đường tới Vân Đồn lắm núi sao!
Kỳ quan đất dựng giữa trời cao)

----------


## pideanh

Địa hình Hạ Long  là đảo, núi xen kẽ giữa  các  trũng biển, là vùng đất mặn có sú vẹt mọc  và những đảo đá vôi vách   đứng tạo nên những vẻ đẹp tương phản, kết hợp  hài hòa, sinh động các  yếu  tố: đá, nước và bầu trời.

----------


## pideanh

Chẳng thế mà di tích danh thắng cấp quốc gia này đã hai lần được UNESCO  công nhận là "Di sản thiên nhiên thế giới", là một trong 29 vịnh biển  đẹp nhất thế giới và mới đây nhất, Vịnh Hạ Long vui mừng được bình chọn  là một trong bảy kỳ quan thiên nhiên mới của thế giới.

----------


## pideanh

Nơi Rồng  đáp xuống che chở cho đất nước được gọi là Hạ Long.

----------


## pideanh

Vịnh Hạ Long vui mừng được bình chọn là một trong bảy kỳ quan thiên nhiên mới của thế giới.

----------


## pideanh

thời kỳ nọ khi đât nước có giặc ngoại xâm, một con rồng đã bay  theo   dọc sông, xuôi về phía biển và hạ cánh xuống ở cùng ven biển Đông  Bắc   làm thành bức tường thành chắn bước tiến của thủy quân giặc. Nơi  Rồng   đáp xuống che chở cho đất nước được gọi là Hạ Long.

----------


## pideanh

Địa hình Hạ Long là đảo, núi xen kẽ  giữa các trũng biển, là vùng đất mặn có sú vẹt mọc và những đảo đá vôi  vách đứng tạo nên những vẻ đẹp tương phản, kết hợp hài hòa, sinh động  các yếu tố: đá, nước và bầu trời.

----------


## pideanh

Địa hình Hạ Long là đảo, núi xen kẽ giữa các trũng biển, là vùng đất mặn  có sú vẹt mọc và những đảo đá vôi vách đứng tạo nên những vẻ đẹp tương  phản, kết hợp hài hòa, sinh động các yếu tố: đá, nước...

----------


## pideanh

Du lịch Sen Rừng cũng mang đến cho bạn sư lựa chọn tour du lịch Hạ Long 3 ngày 2 đêm. Trước khi bước vào một ngày làm việc mới, bạn đã được trải qua một *kỳ nghỉ hết sức thoải mái*.

----------


## pideanh

biển Đông Bắc làm thành bức tường thành chắn bước tiến của thủy quân giặc. Nơi Rồng đáp xuống che chở cho đất nước được gọi là Hạ Long.

----------


## pideanh

*Vịnh Hạ Long* có từ  xa xưa do những kiến   tạo địa chất. Tuy nhiên trong tâm thức của người  Việt từ thời tiền sử   với trí tưởng tượng dân gian và ý niệm về *cội nguồn con Rồng cháu Tiên*

----------


## pideanh

Vịnh Hạ Long là "Kỳ quan đá giữa trời cao".   Chẳng thế mà di tích danh thắng cấp quốc gia này đã hai lần được  UNESCO  công nhận là "Di sản thiên nhiên thế giới",

----------


## pideanh

"Di sản thiên nhiên thế giới", là một trong 29 vịnh biển  đẹp nhất thế  giới và mới đây nhất, Vịnh Hạ Long vui mừng được bình chọn  là một trong  bảy kỳ quan thiên nhiên mới của thế giới.

----------


## pideanh

Địa hình Hạ Long là đảo, núi xen kẽ giữa các  trũng biển, là vùng đất mặn có sú vẹt mọc và những đảo đá vôi vách đứng  tạo nên những vẻ đẹp tương phản, kết hợp hài hòa, sinh động các yếu tố:  đá, nước và bầu trời.

----------


## pideanh

Có chỗ đảo quần tụ lại nhìn xa ngỡ chồng chất lên nhau, nhưng cũng có  chỗ đảo đứng dọc ngang xen kẽ nhau, tạo thành tuyến chạy dài hàng chục  kilômét như một bức tường thành. Đó là một thế giới sinh linh ẩn hiện  trong những hình hài bằng đá đã được huyền thoại hóa. Đảo thì giống  khuôn mặt ai đó đang hướng về đất liền (*hòn Đầu Người*)

----------


## pideanh

phía xa là hai cánh buồm nâu đang rẽ sóng nước ra khơi (*hòn Cánh Buồm*); đảo lại lúp xúp như mâm xôi cúng (*hòn Mâm Xôi*)

----------


## pideanh

*Bước chân đến Hạ Long bạn sẽ được cảm nhận:*
Một cảm giác thanh bình nơi miền biển trên những chiếc du thuyền.
Được hít thở bầu không khí trong lành, thoáng mát.
Những bữa ăn hải sản đậm đà chất Hạ Long.
Chiêm ngưỡng những núi đã trập trùng, kỳ ảo giữa biển khơi.
Những hang động, khi bạn bước vào, chỉ có một cảm nhận duy nhất: "*Sửng Sốt*"

----------


## pideanh

Cách đây hơn 5 thế kỷ, Nguyễn Trãi đi ngang qua khu vực này và lần đầu tiên ca ngợi vịnh Hạ Long là kỳ quan, khi viết trong bài "*Lộ nhập Vân Đồn*"
Lộ nhập Vân Đồn san phục san
Thiên khôi địa khiết phó kỳ quan
(Đường tới Vân Đồn lắm núi sao!
Kỳ quan đất dựng giữa trời cao)

----------


## pideanh

đảo khác tựa như nhà sư đứng giữa mặt Vịnh bao la chắp tay niệm Phật (*hòn Ông Sư*); đảo lại có hình tròn cao khoảng 40m trông như chiếc đũa phơi mình trước thiên nhiên (*hòn Đũa*), mà nhìn từ hướng khác lại giống như vị quan triều đình áo xanh, mũ cánh chuồn, nên dân chài còn gọi là hòn Ông v.v

----------


## pideanh

Các đảo trên *vịnh Hạ Long* có  những hình  thù riêng, không giống bất kỳ hòn đảo nào ven biển Việt Nam  và không  đảo nào giống đảo nào. Có chỗ đảo quần tụ lại nhìn xa ngỡ chồng  chất  lên nhau, nhưng cũng có chỗ đảo đứng dọc ngang xen kẽ nhau, tạo  thành  tuyến chạy dài hàng chục kilômét như một bức tường thành. Đó là  một thế  giới sinh linh ẩn hiện trong những hình hài bằng đá đã được  huyền  thoại hóa

----------


## pideanh

đảo khác tựa như nhà sư đứng giữa mặt Vịnh bao la chắp tay niệm Phật (*hòn Ông Sư*); đảo lại có hình tròn cao khoảng 40m trông như chiếc đũa phơi mình trước thiên nhiên (*hòn Đũa*), mà nhìn từ hướng khác lại giống như vị quan triều đình áo xanh, mũ cánh chuồn, nên dân chài còn gọi là hòn Ông v.v

----------


## pideanh

ven biển Đông Bắc làm thành bức tường thành chắn bước tiến của thủy quân  giặc. Nơi Rồng đáp xuống che chở cho đất nước được gọi là Hạ Long.

----------


## pideanh

Sống giữa cuộc sống bận rộn mưu sinh thường nhật, bạn luôn mong muốn    được nghỉ ngơi, tận hưởng những cảm giác đó ?! Hãy đến với chúng tôi, Du lịch Sen Rừng - chúng tôi sẽ mang đến cho bạn những chuyến du lịch Vịnh Hạ Long thật sự đáng nhớ. Bạn đi và bạn sẽ muốn quay lại, thật nhiều, thật nhiều lần hơn nữa.

----------


## pideanh

Thậm chí, nếu bạn chỉ có thể dành thời gian được 2 ngày nghỉ cuối tuần, mà muốn thoát ra khỏi thành phố ngột ngạt. Du lịch Sen Rừng cũng mang đến cho bạn sư lựa chọn tour du lịch Hạ Long 3 ngày 2 đêm. Trước khi bước vào một ngày làm việc mới, bạn đã được trải qua một *kỳ nghỉ hết sức thoải mái*.

----------


## pideanh

Không chỉ những biến đổi của những đảo đá màu xanh đen trên mặt nước    biếc vùng Vịnh hấp dẫn du khách, trên những chiếc thuyền dơi màu nâu đỏ    xuất phát từ bến tàu Hạ Long bắt đầu hành trình ngoạn cảnh, những khám    phá lại tiếp tục khi du khách lên đảo, thăm thú _những hang động ẩn chứa nhiều chứng tích lịch sử._

----------


## pideanh

Địa hình Hạ Long là đảo, núi xen kẽ  giữa các trũng biển, là vùng đất mặn có sú vẹt mọc và những đảo đá vôi  vách đứng tạo nên những vẻ đẹp tương phản, kết hợp hài hòa, sinh động  các yếu tố: đá, nước và bầu tĐịa hình Hạ Long là đảo, núi xen kẽ  giữa các trũng biển, là vùng đất mặn có sú vẹt mọc và những đảo đá vôi  vách đứng tạo nên những vẻ đẹp tương phản, kết hợp hài hòa, sinh động  các yếu tố: đá, nước và bầu trời.rời.

----------


## pideanh

Còn nếu bạn *băn khoăn về chi phí*? Với phương châm "*Ngân sách ít, giá trị nhiều*" - *Sen Rừng* chúng tôi mang đến cho bạn tour Hạ Long với *chất lượng dịch vụ hoàn hảo* và đáng hài lòng nhất.    
 Vậy bạn còn chờ gì nữa nhỉ? Nhấc máy máy điện thoại lên và gọi cho chúng tôi.
DU LỊCH SEN RỪNG

----------


## pideanh

Các đảo trên *vịnh Hạ Long* có những hình thù riêng, không giống bất kỳ hòn đảo nào ven biển Việt Nam và không đảo nào giống đảo nào

----------


## pideanh

Du lịch Sen Rừng - chúng tôi sẽ mang đến cho bạn những chuyến du lịch Vịnh Hạ Long thật sự đáng nhớ. Bạn đi và bạn sẽ muốn quay lại, thật nhiều, thật nhiều lần hơn nữa.
Thậm chí, nếu bạn chỉ có thể dành thời gian được 2 ngày nghỉ cuối tuần, mà muốn thoát ra khỏi thành phố ngột ngạt. Du lịch Sen Rừng cũng mang đến cho bạn sư lựa chọn tour du lịch Hạ Long 3 ngày 2 đêm

----------


## pideanh

*Vịnh Hạ Long*  có từ xa xưa do những kiến tạo địa chất. Tuy nhiên trong tâm thức của  người Việt từ thời tiền sử với trí tưởng tượng dân gian và ý niệm về *cội nguồn con Rồng cháu Tiên*,  vào thời kỳ nọ khi đât nước có giặc ngoại xâm, một con rồng đã bay theo  dọc sông, xuôi về phía biển và hạ cánh xuống ở cùng ven biển Đông Bắc  làm thành bức tường thành chắn bước tiến của thủy quân giặc. Nơi Rồng  đáp xuống che chở cho đất nước được gọi là Hạ Long.

----------


## pideanh

người Việt từ thời tiền sử  với trí tưởng tượng dân gian và ý niệm về *cội nguồn con Rồng cháu Tiên*

----------


## pideanh

Du lịch Sen Rừng cũng mang đến cho bạn sư lựa chọn tour du lịch Hạ Long 3 ngày 2 đêm. Trước khi bước vào một ngày làm việc mới, bạn đã được trải qua một *kỳ nghỉ hết sức thoải mái*.

----------


## pideanh

xuôi về phía biển và hạ cánh xuống ở cùng ven biển Đông Bắc làm thành  bức tường thành chắn bước tiến của thủy quân giặc. Nơi Rồng đáp xuống  che chở cho đất nước được gọi là Hạ Long.

----------


## pideanh

Vịnh Hạ Long là "Kỳ quan đá giữa trời cao".   Chẳng thế mà di tích danh thắng cấp quốc gia này đã hai lần được UNESCO   công nhận là "Di sản thiên nhiên thế giới", là một trong 29 vịnh biển   đẹp nhất thế giới và mới đây nhất, Vịnh Hạ Long vui mừng được bình chọn   là một trong bảy kỳ quan thiên nhiên mới của thế giới.

----------


## pideanh

Ngay từ xa xưa, ông cha ta đã ca ngợi Vịnh Hạ Long là "Kỳ quan đá giữa trời cao". Chẳng thế mà di tích danh thắng cấp quốc gia này đã hai lần được UNESCO công nhận là "Di sản thiên nhiên thế giới",

----------


## pideanh

xuôi về phía biển và hạ cánh xuống ở cùng ven biển Đông Bắc làm thành  bức tường thành chắn bước tiến của thủy quân giặc. Nơi Rồng đáp xuống  che chở cho đất nước được gọi là Hạ Long.

----------


## pideanh

ven biển Đông Bắc làm thành bức tường thành chắn bước tiến của thủy quân  giặc. Nơi Rồng đáp xuống che chở cho đất nước được gọi là Hạ Long

----------


## pideanh

Cách đây hơn 5 thế kỷ, Nguyễn Trãi đi ngang qua khu vực này và lần đầu  tiên ca ngợi vịnh Hạ Long là kỳ quan, khi viết trong bài "*Lộ nhập Vân Đồn*"

----------


## pideanh

Nơi Rồng  đáp xuống che chở cho đất nước được gọi là Hạ Long.

----------


## pideanh

Ngay từ xa xưa, ông cha ta đã ca ngợi Vịnh Hạ Long là "Kỳ quan đá giữa trời cao".

----------


## pideanh

Vịnh Hạ Long vui mừng được bình chọn là một trong bảy kỳ quan thiên nhiên mới của thế giới.

----------


## pideanh

Các đảo trên *vịnh Hạ Long* có những hình thù riêng, không giống bất kỳ hòn đảo nào ven biển Việt Nam và không đảo nào giống đảo nào.

----------


## pideanh

Địa hình Hạ Long là đảo, núi xen kẽ  giữa các trũng biển, là vùng đất mặn có sú vẹt mọc và những đảo đá vôi  vách đứng tạo nên những vẻ đẹp tương phản, kết hợp hài hòa, sinh động  các yếu tố: đá, nước và bầu trời.

----------


## pideanh

ven biển Đông Bắc làm thành bức tường thành chắn bước tiến của thủy quân  giặc. Nơi Rồng đáp xuống che chở cho đất nước được gọi là Hạ Long.

----------


## pideanh

Tuy nhiên trong tâm thức của người Việt từ thời tiền sử với trí tưởng tượng dân gian và ý niệm về *cội nguồn con Rồng cháu Tiên*,  vào thời kỳ nọ khi đât nước có giặc ngoại xâm, một con rồng đã bay theo  dọc sông, xuôi về phía biển và hạ cánh xuống ở cùng ven biển Đông Bắc  làm thành bức tường thành chắn bước tiến của thủy quân giặc

----------


## pideanh

Các đảo trên *vịnh Hạ Long* có những hình thù riêng, không giống bất kỳ hòn đảo nào ven biển Việt Nam và không đảo nào giống đảo nào.

----------


## pideanh

Tuy nhiên trong tâm thức của người  Việt từ thời tiền sử  với trí tưởng tượng dân gian và ý niệm về *cội nguồn con Rồng cháu Tiên*,   vào thời kỳ nọ khi đât nước có giặc ngoại xâm,

----------


## pideanh

*Bước chân đến Hạ Long bạn sẽ được cảm nhận:*
Một cảm giác thanh bình nơi miền biển trên những chiếc du thuyền.
Được hít thở bầu không khí trong lành, thoáng mát.
Những bữa ăn hải sản đậm đà chất Hạ Long.
Chiêm ngưỡng những núi đã trập trùng, kỳ ảo giữa biển khơi.
Những hang động, khi bạn bước vào, chỉ có một cảm nhận duy nhất: "*Sửng Sốt*"

----------


## pideanh

*Vịnh Hạ Long*  có từ xa xưa do những kiến tạo địa chất. Tuy nhiên trong tâm thức của  người Việt từ thời tiền sử với trí tưởng tượng dân gian và ý niệm về *cội nguồn con Rồng cháu Tiên*, vào thời kỳ nọ khi đât nước có giặc ngoại xâm

----------


## pideanh

biển Đông Bắc làm thành bức tường thành chắn bước tiến của thủy quân giặc. Nơi Rồng đáp xuống che chở cho đất nước được gọi là Hạ Long.

----------


## pideanh

Ngay từ xa xưa, ông cha ta đã ca ngợi Vịnh Hạ Long là "Kỳ quan đá giữa  trời cao". Chẳng thế mà di tích danh thắng cấp quốc gia này đã hai lần  được UNESCO công nhận là "Di sản thiên nhiên thế giới", là một trong 29  vịnh biển đẹp nhất thế giới và mới đây nhất, Vịnh Hạ Long vui mừng được  bình chọn là một trong bảy kỳ quan thiên nhiên mới của thế giới.

----------


## pideanh

*Bước chân đến Hạ Long bạn sẽ được cảm nhận:*
Một cảm giác thanh bình nơi miền biển trên những chiếc du thuyền.
Được hít thở bầu không khí trong lành, thoáng mát.
Những bữa ăn hải sản đậm đà chất Hạ Long.
Chiêm ngưỡng những núi đã trập trùng, kỳ ảo giữa biển khơi.
Những hang động, khi bạn bước vào, chỉ có một cảm nhận duy nhất: "*Sửng Sốt*"

----------

